# Lazy Hedgehog



## MissMel (Sep 1, 2012)

So my hedgehog sometimes will just randomly lay around outside of his sleeping area (House with sleeping pouch inside). He's not sleeping, he's just laying there. I know that sometimes hedgies do this when they are over heated...but I know that's not this case with mine. I'm a first time hedgie owner, and I'm wondering if its normal that he likes to just lay around and be lazy sometimes?


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

How do you know he's not running arnd when you're sleeping?


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Once a week I'll take Percy to work with me and he'll do the same thing. Won't go in his pouch, but will lie spread eagle beside it with his eye's opened. Freaked me out the first few time's, but now I know he's just relaxing and in deep thought. I think it just means he's not afraid and just very relaxed and comfy.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My hedgies don't do this normally, only my mamas with litters do this outside the nest to have a little away time from the nagging kids.


----------



## MissMel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ive seen him run aound at night, he's actually very active. I just thought it was strange how he was randomly layin around during the day!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

MissMel said:


> Thanks guys! Ive seen him run aound at night, he's actually very active. I just thought it was strange how he was randomly layin around during the day!


Good deal!


----------

